# USB game controller?



## elijahahah (Jun 2, 2012)

Has any one tried using a USB gamepad with their nexus 7?


----------



## Athorax (Jul 20, 2011)

PS3 works flawlessly on dead trigger. Spend $1.99 and get the six axis pair tool

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## Briankbl (Jun 24, 2012)

Athorax said:


> PS3 works flawlessly on dead trigger. Spend $1.99 and get the six axis pair tool
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


 I'm having a heck of a time finding an appropriate cable to connect my DS3 to the N7. Could you point me in the right direction? Thanks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running Jelly Belly v3.4!


----------



## Athorax (Jul 20, 2011)

Briankbl said:


> I'm having a heck of a time finding an appropriate cable to connect my DS3 to the N7. Could you point me in the right direction? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running Jelly Belly v3.4!


Using http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005FUNYSA/ref=oh_details_o05_s00_i00 has USB host support. Don't need it for the controller but good to have for using a flash drive.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## Briankbl (Jun 24, 2012)

Athorax said:


> Using http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005FUNYSA/ref=oh_details_o05_s00_i00 has USB host support. Don't need it for the controller but good to have for using a flash drive.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


 Aha, thanks!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running Jelly Belly v3.4!


----------

